# Mud Engineering Calculator



## راشد البلوشي (20 مايو 2010)

hi guys..

here is simple software for Mud Engineer
..

kindly check out in attached..


hop it ll benefit u guys


Tnx and regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## محمد الاكرم (21 مايو 2010)

رائع ..........................شكرا
وفقك الله


----------



## راشد البلوشي (22 مايو 2010)

ur most welcome bro..

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## KRYAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل*​


----------



## تولين (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندسة تولين قال:


> بارك الله بك اخي


 

tnx muhandisa tolin..


----------



## marwan2022 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

where the link ?


----------



## pet (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanx but there isnt any attached 
please reload it*


----------



## azouzly (3 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العزب حجر (21 أغسطس 2012)

laمشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور يا اخى


----------



## احمد العزب حجر (21 أغسطس 2012)

اين ثث اين رابط البرنامج


----------



## elekiaby (14 مارس 2013)

سبحان الله كله داخل يكتب مشكور اخى وبرنامج مفيد ومفيش لينك اساسا


----------



## Eng_Hany_Kamal (30 أبريل 2013)

*thanx but there isn't any attached 
please reload it*


----------

